# blackout tails



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, so i photoshopped my car to tint the tail lights black(including spoiler LED and the trunk piece) and i dont know what type of paint to use, last i went to the hobby shop, they had like a million different types of paint and the rookies there didnt know jack....anyone know?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Just ask for R/C car window tint spray. They should know what you are talking about, if not go to another store. Thoes guys are Idiots.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

wo shit.. nostradomas.. i was loookin at ur icon.. omg.. i swear, its fucking with my vision.. i see it go super fast, then it goes like hyper.. it just blinks nissan really fast.. wow.. wierd.. 2:17 AM ownz


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sittin at my computer, staring at nostradomas' avitar, having a seizure


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

LMfao.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i went to the hobby shop and they had a black tint spray,,,, but they were out, damn them! i dont know if thats the one i needed, so i looked around more and i found another lil can that said Transparent Black Window Tint....would this stuff work? if so are there any type of preparation procedures needed for the lights?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea the stuff comes in a small can.
To prep, get some lacquer thinner, and gently cleean the entire surface that you want to paint.
Then get a tach cloth, and rub off any small dust or fiber particles.
Then spray.
Start with a light coat. Dont go all out and try to black them out with one coat. 
Do as many coats as desirable.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey is this "mod" legal in california? california laws blow


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Not its not legal. But if you dont go to dark, you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i'm assuming its a fix it ticket if u get caught......if so, then i dont care.....those tickets are cheap and dont go on your record.....i want my ish pretty dark


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, in most states, the law requires the light to be visible for at least 1000 feet.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

then get 55W stop light bulbs..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

a friend of mine has his tails blacked out, cops dont hassle him about it, i think as long as your lights can still be seen when theyre on for a good distance youre ok.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

oh well, the lights are now messed up, damn chemical reaction between clear coat and paint........and paint thinner just fucked them up, so now i'm getting se-l tail lights..yay


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You can fix thoes still. hit me up on aim and ill tell you how.


----------

